

Spray-on Skin Is a Reality - cwan
http://gizmodo.com/5749968/the-skin-gun-that-sprays-new-skin-on-burn-victims-is-real

======
arjunnarayan
I hate to get political, but there is a barrier beyond which I feel compelled
to speak out. The ban on stem-cell research during the Bush Administration,
and the current Tea Party's attacks on the NSF (which I see as probably the
premier force keeping America at the frontier of science and tech, at least
when it comes to high-tech entrepreneurship like Google, not flashy web 2.0
startups that contribute little science) are really dangerous.

This is what stem-cell research looks like.

